# Server Maint early AM Nov 12 2009



## TUGBrian (Nov 11, 2009)

We will be performining some maint on the server that runs the TUGBBS forums between 4am and 7am tomorrow morning (eastern time)

While the site will not be down the entire time, I would expect it to go up and down without warning during this interval.

We will do our best to keep the site downtime to a minimum, but I wanted to at least let you all know!


----------



## geekette (Nov 11, 2009)

Good luck!  May the force be with you!


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 11, 2009)

Maintenance without fees?  Extraordinary!

Thanks for the warning and here's hoping all goes well.  Those of us who might be up at 4 in the morning will cross all our fingers and toes just in case.


----------



## PamMo (Nov 11, 2009)

*Thank you!*

You guys are awesome for all the work you do to maintain this website. Many, many, MANY thanks for providing such an invaluable service!!!!     It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Nov 12, 2009)

PamMo said:


> You guys are awesome for all the work you do to maintain this website. Many, many, MANY thanks for providing such an invaluable service!!!!     It is greatly appreciated.



Ditto!  Thanks for all the hard work you guys do.


----------



## Happytravels (Nov 13, 2009)

Ditto Ditto..........Thanks for all the hard work you guys do.........and the heads up on the maint    

Now I'm not going to loose trading power am I?????????????


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2009)

lol, no special assessments due =D


----------

